#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Laser kopen

## JLJ

Ik zou graag een laser kopen en het hoeft geen professioneel toestel te zijn, gewoon één waar ik mij mee kan amusere en kan gebruike als we op fuiven gaan draaien (Niet als lasershow maar als effect)

Mijn interesse viel eerst op de Spooky Blue 30mW

Maar nu heb ik hier [HTML]http://www.laserrent.be/verkoopdmx.asp[/HTML] wel heel erg goedkope lasers gevonden.
Nu is mijn vraag of de LRS39 een "goed" toestel is ofniet en of dit echt wel 120mW kan opleveren voor een prijs van 276 euro excl. BTW

Alvast bedankt voor antwoord

Jelle

----------


## Max

Beste Jelle,

De laser die jij hebt gevonden word onder andere verkocht door het merk SIK. Dit merk is samen met Big Dipper de goedkoopste producent van lasers voor de consumenten markt. Maar omdat beide merken graag dé goedkoopste willen zijn gaat dit wel tenkosttte van de kwaliteit. Zo word er gebruik gemaakt van 2ehands onderdelen van oude printers voor de motoren. De laser diode's hebben een levensduur van maximaal 2000 uur. 

Mijn advies: Doorsparen voor een fatsoenlijke laser.

----------


## JLJ

2000 uur is voor mij al best lang vind ik het is niet voor professioneel gebruik.

Is deze echt zo slecht dan dat je hem amper ziet, of is deze wel goed zichtbaar maar gaat hij gewoon maar 2000 uren mee?

Ik heb nog een website gevonden waar hij staat => http://www.l-spot.nl/shop/view_produ...ct=S-39A%20dmx

----------


## Max

> 2000 uur is voor mij al best lang vind ik het is niet voor professioneel gebruik.
> 
> Is deze echt zo slecht dan dat je hem amper ziet, of is deze wel goed zichtbaar maar gaat hij gewoon maar 2000 uren mee?
> 
> Ik heb nog een website gevonden waar hij staat => http://www.l-spot.nl/shop/view_produ...ct=S-39A%20dmx



De lichtopbrengst van deze budget lasers is ronduit prima (Heb zelf korte tijd een Big Dipper gehad) algehele kwaliteit van deze lasers is gewoon een stuk lager in vergelijking met merken als Medialas. De behuizingen zijn erg dun, en vaak krijg je de laser aan als bouwpakket. De gebruikte onderdelen zijn 2e hands. 

Voor privé gebruik voldoet een dergelijke Big Dipper of SIK laser prima máár waneer je deze ook verhuurd zou ik ze zelf niet aanschaffen.

----------


## JLJ

K bedankt voor je reactie

Ja het is voor mij op deze moment de prijs, zown Spooky Blue 30mW (Green)van Medialas is natuurlijk heel goed maar is al 650 a 700 euro tegenover 333 euro voor de 3 kleuren versie van SIK.

Mmmm wordt een zeer moeilijke beslissing voor mij :d





Ik kan mss een JB-Systems Stealth Laser 2dehands kopen in de discotheke waar ik werk als die prijs meevalt zal ik die maar kopen denkik ik zeker een goed toestel. Nu de prijs nog afwachten...

----------


## walter

Beste,

We hebben zelf een sik laser van 200mw gehad en deze heeft ook in verhuur gezeten waar we eigenlijk qua lichtopbrengst en dergelijke geen klagen over gehad hebben.
Momenteel hebben we een Big Dipper van 0.5kw en deze voldoet ook prima aan de eisen.
Het is wel zo dat als je deze toestellen koopt er misschien wel kleine krasjes op kunnen zitten maar of deze dan tweedehands zijn zou ik niet durven zeggen.
Het is namenlijk zo dat deze van china komen en dat ze daar alles niet zo nauw nemen.
Je mag altijd eens komen zien naar de laser die we hebben maar qua prijs is deze niet erg aan te raden denk ik.
Maar als je een laser wil die iets of wat leuk opvalt zou ik minimum gaan voor een 200mw.
Stuur gerust een mail voor een offerte.

Greetz

----------


## rene.derksen

@ Max, uit welke bronnen haal jij dat de onderdelen 2e hands zijn en bestaan uit o.a. oude motoren van printers :Confused:   Ben ik wel benieuwd naar dan.

----------


## Max

> @ Max, uit welke bronnen haal jij dat de onderdelen 2e hands zijn en bestaan uit o.a. oude motoren van printers Ben ik wel benieuwd naar dan.



Dit heb ik vernomen van een verkoper die onder andere SIK, Big Dipper, Cirrect en Neolaser in zijn pakket heeft. Mocht je meer willen weten over deze verkoper en/of het gesprek waarin hij het heeft over o.a. de  2ehands onderdelen, doe me dan even een e-mailtje.

----------


## Controller

De motoren betreft vaak MOT-1 in deze projectors.

In de duurdere serie vind je wel galvo's.


Zelf heb ik 2 projectors waarvan er 1 in aanbouw is, en daar heb ik toch minimaal 200mW 532nm 30khz in laten zetten.

----------


## Devotion

> Momenteel hebben we een Big Dipper van *0.5kw* en deze voldoet ook prima aan de eisen.
> 
> Greetz



Das een flinke, kijk maar uit de je de staalcontructie van je pand niet doorsnijd.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Controller

> Das een flinke, kijk maar uit de je de staalcontructie van je pand niet doorsnijd.



Inderdaad  :Big Grin:   Dan heb je zeker wel waterkoeling nodig bij deze DPSS  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marc1

> Dit heb ik vernomen van een verkoper die onder andere SIK, Big Dipper, Cirrect en Neolaser in zijn pakket heeft. Mocht je meer willen weten over deze verkoper en/of het gesprek waarin hij het heeft over o.a. de 2ehands onderdelen, doe me dan even een e-mailtje.



Wat een onzin. Blijkbaar wordt hier van stellingen uitgegagaan zondat dat deze gecontroleerd worden. Een vriend van mij kent de importeur van SIK lasers persoonlijk. Deze lasers bestaan dus niet uit oude onderdelen of (zeer grappig) onderdelen van oude printers, maar gewoon uit nieuwe onderdelen.

----------


## Controller

> Wat een onzin. Blijkbaar wordt hier van stellingen uitgegagaan zondat dat deze gecontroleerd worden. Een vriend van mij kent de importeur van SIK lasers persoonlijk. Deze lasers bestaan dus niet uit oude onderdelen of (zeer grappig) onderdelen van oude printers, maar gewoon uit nieuwe onderdelen.



Dat kan wel zijn, als jij hier komt flamen ga je gang. 

Maar in sommige SIK projectors, wat ook weer richting big dipper/ cirrect/ afkomt zit in sommige projector MOT-1 scanners. 

Dat zijn stappenmotoren, dezelfde kom je tegen in sommige printers. In de duurdere projector's zitten wel betere galvo's. 

Maar SIK/ Big Dipper/ Cirrect kan je onder de 750 euro toch niet serieus nemen als echte Laser projector. Het is dan een simpel ding die wat stralen produceerd niet meer niet minder.

----------


## LaserExpert

Ik heb ze nog nooit gezien met MOT-1 steppers, wel met grotere steppers. Overigens verbaasd het mij niet dat er wel eens gebruik wordt gemaakt van 2e hands steppers, dit houdt de prijs dan ook lager.

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Hallo,

Even tussendoor, misschien een domme vraag.

Maar waarom zijn lasers met een groene straal altijd duurder dan lasers met een rode straal. Neem nou als voorbeeld op de pagina van de OP staan twee lasers eentje van 30 mw (groen) en een van 80 mw (rood). Voor de zelfde prijs waarom is dit?

----------


## Controller

> Hallo,
> 
> Even tussendoor, misschien een domme vraag.
> 
> Maar waarom zijn lasers met een groene straal altijd duurder dan lasers met een rode straal. Neem nou als voorbeeld op de pagina van de OP staan twee lasers eentje van 30 mw (groen) en een van 80 mw (rood). Voor de zelfde prijs waarom is dit?



Rood is niet goedkoper althans DPSS rood.

Diode rood is goedkoper dan groen.

Rode diode ken je wel dat zit ook in cd spelers e.d. 

Rode DPSS (Diode Pumped Solid State) Laser is een diode wat op een hogere golflengte 1342nm door een kristal wordt gepompt en zo rood licht vorm. Rode DPSS is onzettend duur. En zit nog op golftengte 671nm. 

Groene DPSS wordt gepumpt op 1064nm door een kristal en zo komt er 532nm uit. Groen dus. 

Het prijsverschil zit hem dus of het diode met de bepaalde golflengte. Of dat hij gepumpt.

----------


## TLAproductions

hallo

wij zijn ook op zoek naar een lasertoestel, rond de 4.000  (incl soft) 
ik kan aan een 500 mW laser komen, (rond de 3500  )

150 groen
300 rood
80 blauw

(in totaal ietsje meer dus dan 500 mW) 

tot hoeveel man is zoiets vrij inzetbaar ? 1000tal tot 1500 ? 


of ben je beter af van een niet kleuren laser van bv 350 mw groen voor een  2500 tal euro 

hij heeft een ILDA poort (wat toch een minimuim is voor ons)

bestaan er grote verschillen tussen alle merken?

iemand ervaring met Phoenix software?

----------


## Controller

> hallo
> 
> wij zijn ook op zoek naar een lasertoestel, rond de 4.000  (incl soft) 
> ik kan aan een 500 mW laser komen, (rond de 3500  )
> 
> 150 groen
> 300 rood
> 80 blauw
> 
> ...



500mW zal ongeveer 450mW wit balans zijn, voor 1500 personen is dit wel te weinig.

Meestal telt men zo'n 1mW groen op 3 personen of 1mW wit of 1,5 personen.

Ik denk dat je er verstandig aan doet om een 350mW groen te pakken dan kan je wel zo'n 11 a 1200 man aan.

Natuurlijk is er verschil, dat is appels met peren vergelijken, afhankelijk van het budget en de toepassing kan je bepalen wat je nodig hebt. Ga je bijvoorbeeld beamshows doen of ga je animatie doen. 


Met de Phoenix software heb ik ervaring, om er mee te starten een goed pakket, bied veel opties en snelle support, ook als je dingen graag ziet in het pakket wordt dat wel ingebouwd.

Ik ga binnekort naar een ander pakket toe omdat ik meer tools nodig heb, en meer richt op bepaalde items. Dus mocht je Phoenix nodig hebben stuur me een PM/Mail. Heb zelf op dit moment 2x 250mW Groen ILDA 1 met 30k en 1 met 45k scanunit.

----------


## TLAproductions

iemand ervaring met 'mamba black' software ?

----------


## Controller

> iemand ervaring met 'mamba black' software ?



Ook ervaring mee,

Mamba black is leuk, maar er zijn wel wat shows te krijgen, maar is meer afspeel software.

Met name voor Live gebruik is Mamba nu niet echt een super pakket.

----------


## dirk19

Hallo,

Ik heb plannen voor de aankoop te doen voor een laser. graag had ik een full color willen kopen. ik zou de aankoop willen doen voor derna te kunnen uitlenen voor fuifen in de buurt die er naar zoeken. heeft er soms iemand suggestie's van lasers. weet soms ieamnd een goede site waar full color laser te koop worden aan geboden. hoe krachtig zou deze moeten zijn denken jullie. alvast bedankt

mgv

----------


## Controller

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb plannen voor de aankoop te doen voor een laser. graag had ik een full color willen kopen. ik zou de aankoop willen doen voor derna te kunnen uitlenen voor fuifen in de buurt die er naar zoeken. heeft er soms iemand suggestie's van lasers. weet soms ieamnd een goede site waar full color laser te koop worden aan geboden. hoe krachtig zou deze moeten zijn denken jullie. alvast bedankt
> 
> mgv



Allereerst dan wat standaard informatie nodig.

Hoe groot zijn je fuiven (hoeveel pers.)
Wat is je budget
Wat is je doel animatie of beamshow
Voorkeur voor bepaalde software of DMX

----------


## ralpie

wij hebben bij onze band ook een K 1000+ van big dipper en die bevalt ons prima.

het enige probleem is als we de laser bij het dmx kanaal zetten van de 4 barren dan doet hij raar.

wij gebruiken daarom een dmx splitter en probleem was opgelost.

ik moet wel toegeven dat de laser niet geheel zuiver is, als ik een projectiemaak op een spiegel die we in de zaal op 8 meter afstand plaatsen bij onze geluidsman wil hij er wel eens naast gaan (spiegel is 10 CM doorsnee)

output is zeer ok

----------


## dirk19

hey,

eerst sorry voor de laat tijdige reactie.

Wel ik zou graag beginnen met laser produckten.. persoonen mss rond de 800mensen voor een fuif zaal als er egt veel volk is. ik weet niet wat 100mW is en 500mW bedoel dan van uitzicht. of bereik kan mij dat niet zo goed voostellen daarmee zou ik eerste een kleine laser kopen. derna mss meerdere nog. ik heb gezien dat big dipper hier veel lasers heeft. heeft soms iemand een site van deze lasers met de prijzen bij.

mgv dirk

----------


## luc2366

Hoi, er zijn er VELEN die beweren Big Dipper-leverancier te zijn dus kijk goed uit je doppen! 
Als er niet uit stock kan geleverd worden zou ik het zaakje al niet vertrouwen:
1/ je moet ca 1 maand wachten op je toestel 
2/ probeer maar eens wisselstukken vast te krijgen

Je bent beter af om 100 à 150 meer te betalen voor je "Big Dipper" bij een grotere leverancier dan de goedkoopste privépersoon te contacteren die een handeltje "probeert" op te zetten met China

----------


## Jansen86

Ik heb ff een vraag over die spookybleu lasers (een technische :Smile:  )

als je kijkt op internet zie je diverse spooky blue lasers en dat loopt dan op met 10 mw, 50 mw 150mw etc etc. ni is mn vraag mw wat is dat?? zelf denk ik dat het superveel WATT is en dan denk ik eerder aan Mega Watt... dan heb je dus mw.. zit ik g0ed????

een 2de vraag dan.. het gaat om lasers en moving heads, wat is beter om te gebruiken tijdens een show... beide of alleen maar 1 soort of gemengd. Shows zijn niet gericht op 1 doelgroep, dus de ene keer kan t zijn voor een lading dj's en de andere keer staat de avond vol met top 40 muziek etc... Hoop dat t voldoende info is.. en STIEKUM hoop ik gelijk te hebben over het gehele mw gebeure :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sompi

jansen 86 in een ander topic beweer je 75 moving heads te hebben en hier kom je vragen wat het best is ? laser of mh .


M kan staan voor mega maar misschien ook voor Milli ; Al eens over nagedacht ?

----------


## Vervallen

> jansen 86 in een ander topic beweer je 75 moving heads te hebben en hier kom je vragen wat het best is ? laser of mh .
> 
> 
> M kan staan voor mega maar misschien ook voor Milli ; Al eens over nagedacht ?



hoofdletter M is Mega en kleine letter m is milli

Dus de laser zijn hopelijk 150 mW. Anders heb je een serieus probleem bij het aanzetten. Tenzij je wilt projecteren op de maan. Ik denk dat 150 Mw dan wel voldoende is.
Hoewel ik niet weet wat een laser in de ruimte doet  :Confused:

----------


## Boomerang Crew S&L

Hey beste mensen. 


ik wil binnenkort een kleine laser kopen. Ik ben nu alvast aan het zoeken wat ik wil hebben. Nu zijn er zo immens veel verschillen hierbij en misschien dat iemand van jullie er wel raad mee weet.


Op volgende link heb ik een Silverstar van 100 mW groen, 250 mW rood (die € 550 komt...)AP Geluid & Licht


Maar op deze link krijg ik dan een Jb van 80 mW rood en 100mW groen voor € 700 (ongeveer) Beglec.com -Producten | &nbsp JB Systems Light - TWIN BEAM Color Laser

Hier is ie dan 100mW groen en 200mW rood: L-spot.nl Lasers & Lights. Uw laserspecialist - 3 kleuren ILDA cartoonlaser 300Mw RGY (Powered by CubeCart) (prijs € 740)

Waarin ligt het grote verschil??? 
(feestjes voor 300-500 personen) waarbij ik toch wel een fijn effect wil creëeren (enkel beams & patterns) (hoeft geen projecties te maken)


Ik heb een budget van om en bij de € 800 (kan iets kleins bijkomen;-)
Hoe kan ik deze goed maar toch niet TE duur aansturen (heb al gehoord voor pc-program van plusminus € 200)
Wat kan ik hierom het beste kopen?

Alvast bedankt


Greetz pascal.

----------


## rolanddeg

De eerste 2 die je noemt hebben alleen DMX aansturing. Leuk speelgoed, maar wil je echt gaan laseren heb je ILDA- aansturing nodig. En dat heeft die laatste laser die je noemt. Nadeel daarvan is dat je een duur softwarepakket nodig hebt. En dan kom je ver boven je 800 euro uit... Als geld geen rol zou spelen had ik onvoorwaardelijk voor je 3e optie gekozen. Als ik een keuze zou moeten maken tussen de eerste 2 zou op papier de eerste optie een erg leuke zijn. Maar ik weet niet waarom de 2e optie duurder is. Zitten er betere diodes in? Mooiere (snellere en stabielere) galvo's? Ik zou dus geen antwoord op de vraag durven geven welke van de eerste 2 het beste zou zijn... 

Al geef ik wel mee dat ik geen van 3 lasers mee zou durven nemen naar een verhuurklus. Voor het geld dat alle 3 de lasers wordt aangeboden geloof ik nooit dat er echt lang plezier beleefd gaat worden aan deze lasers. Maar misschien ben ik verwend, met lasers van 23.000 euro per stuk op klus  :Wink:  (happy me dat de baas betaalt en niet ik!)

----------


## Boomerang Crew S&L

Inderdaad de derde is een mooie laser, nu kan dit software paket later zeker nog worden aangeschaft. (welk kan je aanraden (voor een licht type laser dus (pangolin lijkt me net dat ietsje te duur :-)
Maar welke (qua dmx aansturing) zou ik dan in princiepe het beste gebruiken. (moet al 16 kanaals zijn voor het derde type

En ja, als je inderdaad verwend bent met lasers van om en bij de 23.000 euro, zelf niet te betalen, is dit maar peanuts :Smile: , maar voor mij toch al een vrij dure aankoop waar ik toch niet te veel wil besparen op kwaliteit. Mochten er nog andere ideetjes zijn...

----------


## rolanddeg

Pangolin is een erg mooi pakket en ik gebruik het dan ook graag, maar ik begrijp dat het iets aan de dure kant is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mambo Black (zo heette 'ie toch?) heb ik een keer in een flits gezien, zag er opzich wel bruikbaar uit. Geen moeilijke dingen die je in kleinere opstellingen toch nooit zou gebruiken, gewoon rock 'n roll (bij wijze dan he  :Wink: )

De vraag over DMX begrijp ik niet helemaal. Bedoel je hiermee welke van de 2 DMX-lasers mij het beste lijkt? Daar had ik in m'n eerste post al antwoord op gegeven: ik heb geen flauw idee.

Ik hoop dat je er iets mee kan!

----------


## Boomerang Crew S&L

Gewoon welke dmx besturing ik dan hiervoor het beste gebruik (niet pc dus)
Denk dak ga opteren voor de 3de, deze geeft eigenlijk 50 mw rood minder wat volgens mij dan ook niet zo een groot verschil is maar heeft wel de mogelijkheid om in de toekomst specifiek te worden bestuurd, en er dus nettere show(kes) mee te geven...
Wil het in irder geval rg hebben:-)

greetz

----------


## rolanddeg

Daar kan je toch gewoon iedere lichttafel voor gebruiken die je wilt? De enige keer dat ik een DMX laser heb gebruikt had ik geloof ik een SGM studio tafel gebruikt. Maar dat is al enige jaartjes geleden, dus ik weet niet precies meer hoe zo'n DMX laser precies werkte. Volgensmij had je een aantal kanalen, en kanaal 1 op bijv 20% had je een figuurtje, kanaal 2 erbij had je figuurtje met effectje enz enz. 

Maar als je een kleurenlaser wilt hebben wil je ook kleuren mengen, neem ik aan. Dat kan alleen met een analoge aansturing, ILDA dus. Als je DMX gebruikt heb je alleen maar de kleuren rood, geel en groen beschikbaar. Dus geen bijv paars en weet ik veel wat.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Maar als je een kleurenlaser wilt hebben wil je ook kleuren mengen, neem ik aan. Dat kan alleen met een analoge aansturing, ILDA dus. Als je DMX gebruikt heb je alleen maar de kleuren rood, geel en groen beschikbaar. Dus geen bijv paars en weet ik veel wat.



Klopt niet veel van dit verhaal. Een washlight (natuurlijk aangestuurd via DMX) kan (praktisch) elke kleur maken (rood/groen/blauw mix). Voor LED geldt hetzelfde. Dan zou die besturing ineens een fullcolour laser niet geheel kunnen aansturen?

Dat de (over 't algemeen cheap-ass) DMX-lasertjes vaak niet alle kleuren kunnen heeft met hun interne werking te maken en niet met het DMX-protocol.

----------


## Controller

> Klopt niet veel van dit verhaal. Een washlight (natuurlijk aangestuurd via DMX) kan (praktisch) elke kleur maken (rood/groen/blauw mix). Voor LED geldt hetzelfde. Dan zou die besturing ineens een fullcolour laser niet geheel kunnen aansturen?
> 
> Dat de (over 't algemeen cheap-ass) DMX-lasertjes vaak niet alle kleuren kunnen heeft met hun interne werking te maken en niet met het DMX-protocol.



Bij DMX lasers heb je vaak TTL lasers erin zitten. TTL is 0 of 1 en maakt bij 3 lasers 8 kleuren mogelijk:
1. zwart geen kleur maar alles uit.
2. rood
3. groen
4. blauw
5. magenta
6. geel
7. cyan
8. wit



RGY cheap
1. Rood
2. Groen
3. Geel
4. misschien kans op lime
5. misschien kans op oranje

RGB cheap
1. rood
2. groen
3. blauw
4. magenta
5. geel
6. cyan
7. wit
8. misschien kans op lime
9. misschien kans op paars
10. misschien kans op oranje

RVB
1. Rood
2. Blauw
3. Paars
4. misschien kans op rose

BCG
1. Blauw
2. Groen
3. Cyan

nu zijn er ook ook TTL laser waar nog een tussenwaarde zit tussen 0 en 1 en er kan dus nog een mix kleur gemaakt worden. 

Bij DMX lasers kunnen ook analoge lasers aan boord zijn, dit ligt aan de stuurprint in hoeverre de voorgeprogrameerde kleuren ingesteld staan. Meestal hebben deze projectoren een ILDA aansluiting om volledig gebruik te maken van het volledige spectrum. In zoverre is het verschil met een washlight anders dat bij laten we zeggen een cirkel en elk puntje een andere kleur heeft gedurende 1 seconde je wel praat over kleuren wisselen op hoge snelheid, de blanking is vaak 10khz en bij de duurde projectoren boven de 30khz. Ik wil nog weleens een washlight zien met 30khz kleuren wissel  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Verder is de snelheid van DMX denk ik te laag om dit aan te kunnen. Een voorbeeld is te nemen de Martin 1.6 RGB oftewel een Arctos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Deze heeft analoge lasers aan boord en een DMX & ILDA aansluiting. Via DMX zijn de volgende kleuren aan te spreken:

1. Rood
2. Oranje(bij TTL zou het kunnen dat je deze kleur ook hebt Tussenwaarde
3. Geel
4. Lime(bij TTL zou het kunnen dat je deze kleur ook hebt Tussenwaarde
5. Groen
6. Cyan(bij TTL zou het kunnen dat je deze kleur ook hebt Tussenwaarde
7. Blauw
8. Paars(bij TTL zou het kunnen dat je deze kleur ook hebt Tussenwaarde
9. Rose

Natuurlijk zit er bij analoog ook weer verschil ivm blanking snelheid, gebruikte software, kwaliteit optics etc.

Het zou wel mogelijk zijn RGB aan te sturen via DMX dat zonder meer alleen de snelheid is het probleem denk ik in deze.

just my 2 cents

----------


## JeroenVDV

Je haalt iets door m'kaar Dwain. Via DMX stuur je niet rechtstreeks de laser of de scanners aan. Je stuurt een stuurprint aan met voorgeprogrammeerde figuren. Mogelijkheid zou dan zijn die kleuren aan te passen via DMX (RGB-kanalen). Je stuurt dus NIET rechtstreeks X/Y-scanners aan EN niet rechtstreeks de R/G/B laser. Geen snelheid van 30khz nodig dus. Intelligentie (en snelheid voor aansturen van laserblanking en scanners) komt van 't stuurbordje in de laser, via DMX stuur je dat bordje aan.

----------


## Controller

> Je haalt iets door m'kaar Dwain. Via DMX stuur je niet rechtstreeks de laser of de scanners aan. Je stuurt een stuurprint aan met voorgeprogrammeerde figuren. Mogelijkheid zou dan zijn die kleuren aan te passen via DMX (RGB-kanalen). Je stuurt dus NIET rechtstreeks X/Y-scanners aan EN niet rechtstreeks de R/G/B laser. Geen snelheid van 30khz nodig dus. Intelligentie (en snelheid voor aansturen van laserblanking en scanners) komt van 't stuurbordje in de laser, via DMX stuur je dat bordje aan.



 
jeroen dat snap ik volledig, maar ik doelde op jou opmerking van dat je met DMX de RGB volledig aan kan sturen afhankelijk van de print en dat gaat dus niet.

Zoiezo lasers aansturen via DMX, hobbywerk 


Doe mij maar lasers via ILDA systeem,

----------


## JeroenVDV

> maar ik doelde op jou opmerking van dat je met DMX de RGB volledig aan kan sturen afhankelijk van de print en dat gaat dus niet.



Met de RGB doel ik op de kleurenmix. 

In dat geval doet de DMX niets anders dan een waarde voor rood, waarde voor groen en waarde voor blauw "roepen" tegen de laser. Net zoals dat bij een LED-fixture, washlight, noem maar op gebeurt.

----------


## moderator

Goed, we gaan weer verder....maar dan ON TOPIC, thanx!

----------


## The Right Productions

Hoi allemaal!

Ik heb net beetje door dit forum heen zitten ploeteren en ik zag al dat hier mensen die me kunnen helpen.

Met mijn band willen we graag ook iets met laser gaan doen. We programmeren onze lichtshow voor via computer-->DMX en daar kunnen we dus ook goed een netjes geprogrammeerde DMX-laser aan hangen.

We spelen regelmatig shows voor 100 tot 500 mensen. De zalen waar ik de laser vooral zal gebruiken zijn van formaat schoolkantine/gymzaal, waarin het effect voorin goed te zien moet zijn.

Nu help ik weleens bij een kerel met een eigen drive-in en die heeft een groene laser van 40mW, wat resulteert in een weinig indrukwekkend groen streepje in de zaal ergens op een muur. Dat is dus niet de bedoeling.
Op Ebay zijn laser te vinden van 100mW groen en 80mW groen + 120 mW rood e.d. en de filmpjes bij de advertentie en op You Tube van het type beloven veel leuks. Vaak zijn die filmpjes wel gemaakt van recht in de laserdiode waardoor het altijd al lekker overkomt.

- Is zoiets nou mogelijk voor een prijs tussen de 300/500 euro?
- En moet ik enthousiast worden, zonder overbodig professioneel te willen zijn, van de dingen die vind op Ebay?
- Voor de ruimte die we hebben, wat heb ik nou echt nodig om een beetje respectabele waaiers en tunneltjes te kunnen maken in een gymzaal?

Neem bijvoorbeeld deze eens he:
210mW!DOUBLE GREEN DOUBLE RED dj LASER dmx master,OnSL - (eBay item 300166293933 end time Oct-31-07 22:38:50 PDT)

[FONT=MS Sans Serif]Laser:25+25mW@532nm, green DPSS laser,80+80mW@650nm, red DPSS laser??[/FONT]
[FONT=MS Sans Serif]Die foto's doen vermoeden dat er een 0 achter de mW's ontbreekt of ben ik nou gek?[/FONT]

Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen, want laser is toch net ff wat anders dan normaal licht en moeilijk te beredeneren...

Christian

----------


## chippie

Ik gebruik deze software om de bigdipper aan te sturen en de fixture voor deze laser hebben we zelf gemaakt. Icoontje aanklikken en hup.

De software werkt als een trein. Zelfs voor alle LED gebruikers kun je alle fixtures zelf aanmaken, is gebruiksvriendelijk. Niet merk gebonden. Als je een fixture niet kunt vinden maken ze het voor je aan of kun je het terugvinden op hun webstek. VXCO DMXCreator Lighting Controller

Groeten Pat.

----------


## mikejuh

> De gebruikte onderdelen zijn 2e hands.



dit is altijd

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik heb vandaag toch maar een klein knoopje doorgehakt en de ShowTec Shogun G-30 (30mW groen, DMX) aangeschaft. Gelijk maar een Antari F-80Z rookmachine erbij, en het resultaat valt me tot nog toe niet tegen.

Verwacht geen wonderen, maar voor klusjes met het formaat bruiloft/schoolfeest (tot 100-200 man) zal ie prima voldoen schat ik. Je moet natuurlijk altijd zorgen voor een fatsoenlijke hoeveelheid rook of mist (fijn verdeeld), anders zie je nauwelijks iets, maar de F-80Z is maar een klein foggertje en de combinatie resulteerde in alle patronen die prima zichtbaar zijn. Al het standaard spul zit er in, waaiertjes, tunneltjes, enz.

DMX sturing heb ik nog niet getest (had mijn tafel even niet hier), maar de standalone modus op geluid voldoet wel voor wat kleine feestjes. En ik vond de prijs al helemaal meevallen: Met 220 euro was ik klaar, fogger plus laser. De meeste scanners krijg je nog niet voor die prijs, en de G-30 vraagt er om om in paren of groepen ingezet te worden.

----------

